# behavior dragging butt on carpet



## mlundbl2 (Jan 18, 2005)

For a while we have had wooden floors. Recently we had new carpet installed and the cat is dragging her butt with on the carpet as if to scratch herself. How can I stop her from doing this. She also has a tendency to clean her anal area frequently, and then clean herself, which does not give her the most pleasant smell. Any suggestions on how to correct such actions? Might she have something which causes her to exhibit such a behavior?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, mlundbl2!

This behavior usually indicates anal glands that are not discharging normally. It's called "scooting". The fluid in the anal glands is usually released when the cat has a bowel movement. Sometimes the problem is as simple as BMs that are too soft or too firm. But sometimes the anal gland ducts can become plugged. The cat normally cleans off extra anal gland discharge by licking, but excessive licking may be a sign that the cat is experiencing discomfort in that area and trying to do something about it, as is also the reason for the scooting.

A veterinarian can release the fluid in the anal glands by a procedure called "expressing". If there is a medical reason for the problem, then this may need to be done periodically.

There isn't any immediate health crisis for your cat, but you should have this taken care of soon, because if it's not, then the problem can become much worse.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Yes, definitely a sign of impacted anal glands. Here's an older thread, with an excellent description of the procedure by OsnobunnieO, Anal gland secretion?. It's best if a vet does this for your cat. If ignored, the glands may get infected, there may be difficulty pooping, etc.

Here's another article also Does your cat scoot?.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

You can also have her anal glands expressed at a grooming place. It's usually cheaper there than at the vets. 
You can also learn how to express the glands yourself if you're daring enough. It's pretty gross!
If you wait too long to have them expressed her anal glands could rupture. Also if it is a recurring problem she may need surgery.

You may also check her for worms too.


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

This has nothing to do with the glands or ne thing like that but it has to do with scooting. Sometimes when Baby kitty is going to the bathroom and I call her in another room, she gets so excited that she runs out mid poo or pee, and scoots her butt all the way to me!!! I know its kinda gross that sometimes I have to clean up, but am I the only one who thinks its kinda cute? My dogs at my parents house do this after they get groomed cause they have "itchy butt". LOL I know I know its not funny, but I just think its cute. But for those who this is a problem Im in no way making fun of or disregarding this issue cause you should get it checked out and taken care of right away! :?


----------

